# Audi 2011 ALMS plans largely abandoned, per Speed TV



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Audi's ALMS plans unlikely to happen now, per Pruett at Speed TV. Funding from AOA seems to be the problem, as Audi Sport criticized AOA's racing branch for not kicking in more money in '08, and contributed to Audi's decision not to run in the ALMS in 2009 and, to an extent, in 2010. All teams involved will go into 2011 as is it seems.

Audi still seems interested in getting the R8 LMS into the ALMS and Grand Am, but the LMP program is at best in limbo and at worst pretty much dead aside from Sebring and PLM next year.

http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/alms-marshall-pruett-audi-cancels-2011-plans/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ullrich told me the decision was 'basically made' that the R15 wouldn't come and do non cup races next year. Read between the lines there and there's still a chance but it's unlikely.

Part of me wonders if the ALMS shut the door on Audi and the R8s for GTC as a reactionary move to try to push them to bring the prototypes in order to make it happen. Audi doesn't seem to upset about it but it seems it was a surprise to Audi that the R8 was ruled out.

Atherton on Radio Le Mans also stated things similarly, leaving an opening but saying the decision was basically made.

I hear Rolex is still up in the air.


----------

